# craftsman PGT missing



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi new here.. I am working on a sears 9000 PGT with B&S model 49M777 engine.
problem is engine misses. new spark plugs installed. friend had it to a small engine shop
& was told automatic choke was sticking. he lubricated choke & it ran Ok for about 2 hrs.
that took about 9 weeks, so he doesn't want to go back.
I have spark at both plugs, but if I pull plug wire off left side of engine it keeps running.
If I pull plug wire off of right side engine stops. The left side makes no difference On or Off
of plug. The compression is 100 on right side & 80 on left side. The valves on left side
are adjusted OK & are not sticking. Could it be the head gasket ? 
Thanks for any suggestions..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy power48, welcome to the tractor forum.

I guess the best thing to do is to pull the head and see what's going on in there.


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

*sixbales*

Thanks for the reply. I have some afterthoughts. It takes 4 things to make an internal 
combustion engine work. Air - Fuel - Compression - Spark. With that in mind, I have 
air (air filter removed) - I have 80 psi compression - I have good Spark - Is it possible
the carb could be only putting fuel to one cyl & not the other. I have never taken this
type carb apart before. any thoughts on this ?
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That engine has a plastic intake manifold,that is noted for giving trouble.
Remove the carb,and inspect the manifold for cracks,melting,etc,as well as condition of the gaskets.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

To check the head gasket-
Remove valve cover (have a rag handy)
Start engine and look for a "mist" blowing out on the push rod side of the gasket.
It's not a "perfect" test, but it'll show most of them.

What I wonder is-
IF it was "fixed" previously, has anybody checked to see if the "fix" is still working?


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for the information all of you have provided. I just put the valve cover back on
before I read the post about checking the head gasket.
So I started with the easy thing first. I pulled the carb & everything looked good.
The plastic intake showed no cracks or any sign of melting. The fuel bowl was
real clean (like new). I cleaned with carb cleaner & blowed everything out.
Put it back on & started it up. I pulled plug wires off & engine slowed down the 
same on both plugs. Both cyls fire now OK. Automatic choke was not working
right & friend said he knows how to work a hand choke. I installed a hand choke
in place of automatic. Thanks again..


----------

